# drum lids



## tylernext (Aug 30, 2012)

I am making these out of 55 gallon drum lids and selling them. Let me know if anyone in interested in purchasing.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 30, 2012)

They look great.


----------



## tylernext (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 30, 2012)

How much?  They look great.


----------



## tylernext (Aug 30, 2012)

They are $55 to $75 depending on the design. I will do special orders but they will be more. thanks


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 30, 2012)

Look pretty good from here, good job.

Good luck with it.

John I.


----------



## tedsknives (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## rem 300 (Aug 30, 2012)

You got any turkeys?


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 30, 2012)

Those look real good!


----------



## tylernext (Aug 30, 2012)

i have a turkey that i plan on making. i just would like clients that are willing to purchase them. i also have a bass that i can do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll take the duck, paint it black please !!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 31, 2012)

Dont guess you have one with a hound treeing do ya?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Dont guess you have one with a hound treeing do ya?





Betcha he can make ya one !!


----------



## John I. Shore (Sep 1, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> Dont guess you have one with a hound treeing do ya?



How bout one with a big ol swimmer jumpin outta the water after a bug.  The fishing guys would love that!

John I.


----------



## carver (Sep 2, 2012)

They look great!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll take a Lab head too !!!!  Grizzler46 is trying to contact you too.

I see you hunt in Hancock county, that's close to me, don't worry about shipping, will pick up next time your down !!


----------



## tylernext (Sep 5, 2012)

sounds good hooked . i do have a turkey that i can do, will look at a hound treeing.


----------



## tylernext (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## tylernext (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2012)

tylernext said:


>






Awesome Mike !!!  I'll take it !!


----------



## tylernext (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## tylernext (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## tylernext (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## tylernext (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## tylernext (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## tylernext (Sep 10, 2012)

A new design i did yesterday


----------



## tylernext (Sep 12, 2012)

a new deer


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Sep 12, 2012)

Here's an idea for ya. Maybe add some more on top to hold the dogs head in place.


----------



## tylernext (Sep 23, 2012)

the new dawg lid. and my new website

http://grannonslids.vpweb.com/?alt_id=40TZ6-R1A79-1G1&ts=1348444170998


----------



## tylernext (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## tylernext (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## tylernext (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## tylernext (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## tylernext (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2012)

You can keep the uga stuff, make me a GT one in black and gold !!!


----------



## tylernext (Oct 23, 2012)

working on one mill


----------



## tylernext (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## tylernext (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## tylernext (Nov 9, 2012)

I have some really cool designs. Check them out and like my facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/yahoo#!/mgrannonslids


----------



## tylernext (Nov 9, 2012)

Can ship orders


----------



## tylernext (Feb 28, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/mgrannonslids
Check out my facebook page and let me know if I can make a design for you. Thanks


----------



## tylernext (Sep 12, 2013)

visit my facebook page and order a design.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/mgrannonslids


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 12, 2013)

Those look great!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome work!!


----------



## fishbum2000 (Sep 15, 2013)

Great work


----------

